# Oem Monte Carlo Wheel assembly bolts??????



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

ok my question is does anyone one know if the bolts in the oem monte carlo wheels come out? if so how? ive been trying to get those things out for awhile now and they just seem to keep spinning. 

Does anyone know the answer to this ? im tryin to get them out so when they get painted the bolts wont as well. 

Thanks :beer:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

:banghead:


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

I know Santa Monica's are sometimes called Monte Carlos in US. Are you talking about the 10 small bolts in the picture (the ones on the arches) ?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

Those are just fake bolt heads that are glued on.


----------



## awpitg (Sep 28, 2009)

weird... yep those are the wheels, i tryed to get them out but they just spun freely... bogey i guess


----------



## cri-cri (Sep 27, 2009)

Those fake bolts are made of plastic (at least on the wheels we got here in Europe). You can take them off with some long nose pliers (wiggle as you pull on the bolts) but you probably won't be able to reuse them as they use to chip while you remove them. Sadly you cannot buy them from the dealer nor from Speedline (the italian manufacturer of the wheels).
In Europe, there's only one supplier that I know of:

Titanium-Touch

They sell only metal replacement. Search through all those decorative screws for the right ones (I can't remember exactly which ones are right, I guess it's the one of the d6x10 types... stainless steel finish should give you the best looks).


----------



## TheLateJetta (Apr 17, 2008)

cri-cri said:


> Those fake bolts are made of plastic (at least on the wheels we got here in Europe). You can take them off with some long nose pliers (wiggle as you pull on the bolts) but you probably won't be able to reuse them as they use to chip while you remove them. Sadly you cannot buy them from the dealer nor from Speedline (the italian manufacturer of the wheels).
> In Europe, there's only one supplier that I know of:
> 
> Titanium-Touch
> ...


Did this trick work for anyone. I'm having the same issue.


----------

